# my favoritew show



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I felt I should make a show dedicated to my favorite show. John is a loose cannon who gets results and Huddey is blonde. They say witty things to each other and predent like they don't like each other but you can tell they do LOL. I identify with John my wife identifies with Hiddey isn't that wired. I think they are exes is that a good sign?????
Marcus is the intelligent black african-American man. He's quiet and intelligent rather than a slang-speaking prison rapper which automatically gets rid or racecsesescism and prejujudujdjudijice. MY BODY IS NOTHING

Chumley F. Huffington is there stuck up European friend HEHEw hat's he doing in america....... he's a jerk with a heart of gold
where is he even from?
Sign my petition to demand the nationality of Chumley F. Huffington www.thepetitionsite.com/1/huffington-no-more-secrets-we-demand-the-truth

THE MODERN APE CANNOT CONCEPTUALIZE ITS OWN DEMISE

Help me get my favorite show back on the air. You should check it out.
For fans of:
-
-
-
-


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Reg (do you mind if I abbreviate your monicker to Reg?), unless I'm being a real dummy your link won't take me to the specific place on the site, even when typing keywords into the search box. Chumley (Cholmondeley should be the proper spelling, so a demerit to the scriptwriters for not doing their homework properly) F Huffington - hmmm...a real common name all over Europe, that. And I bet the F stands for Farquhar. :lol:


----------

